# Bubble Count fluid amount



## Aquaman55g (Oct 5, 2010)

I just received a Drop Checker, Mr. Aqua Reactor/Bubble Counter (long tube with twisted glass tube inside) and bubble fluid from Green Leaf Aquariums. I was surprised to find that there were no directions on setting up this bubble counter but GLA was contacted and that problem was solved. Now I would like to know how much of the bubble fluid I need to add to this specific bubble counter?
Thanks for any advice. :fish10:


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to leave enough space at the top of the bubble counter for the CO2 to get into the tube without pushing the fluid with it. Usually about 3/4" or so, but I'm not sure on your bubble counter.


----------

